# 8n difficult turning



## cyclingbuzz (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 48 8n and it has become extremely difficult to turn left. It turns right just fine but won't come back the left. I have looked at possible problems but before I begin tearing it apart I want to have an idea what parts I may need so I can order them and have them ready to go in.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.

Set spell for there's members here I am sure will give idea fix.


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

I had one so rusted on tie rods i had to take a paint brush w motor oil in it to loosten them up, Steve


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

I would think it might be in the steering box since it is turning Rt without a problem.


----------

